# Short Film on Warm Springs available online



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Most excellent.


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the share!


----------



## lynnbryson (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, wishing it were spring already!


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

Incredible historical document. Thanks.


----------



## Sagebrusher (May 12, 2011)

Yep, great footage! It's awesome that someone filmed the rapids right after they formed. Also, I didn't know they allowed motors at one time...probably for Island Park. Anybody know if the old WWII pontoon boats are still being used somewhere?


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome. What cooler did they use. LOL Just kidding Great video thanks.


----------



## liquidphoto (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice job! Excellent!


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

One of the better posts in quite some time...


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

My first trip was Yampa in a WWII assault (insult) boat in 1968; Thank you Mike Ferguson for the experience, and for letting me play with you for so many years.

Haven't seen the Yampa since 1970, seeing warm springs again after all these years brought it all back.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh no. With the added publicity, the odds will be even worse now for winning the lottery!


----------

